# Topics > Space > Mobile Servicing Systems (MSS) >  Shuttle Remote Manipulator System (SRMS), also known as Canadarm 1

## Airicist

Canadarm on Wikipedia

Dextre is an integral part of Canadarm.

----------


## Airicist

The Next-Generation Canadarm 

 Published on Jul 5, 2013




> The Next Generation Canadarm project showcases unique Canadian robotic hardware and software technology designed to support future space missions and repairing and refueling existing satellites.

----------


## Airicist

How Space Station Grapples Spacecrafts

 Published on May 14, 2014




> Expedition 38 crew member Mike Hopkins shows how the Canadarm 2 (ISS robotic arm) is controlled by astronauts to snare the Orbital Science Cygnus and SpaceX Dragon spacecrafts.

----------


## Airicist

Space Station Live: Orbital-2 Robotics 

Published on Jul 15, 2014




> NASA Public Affairs Officer Brandi Dean talks with Robotics Officer Melanie Miller about the robotics operations supporting the capture and berthing of Orbital Sciences' Cygnus cargo craft. Commander Steve Swanson and Flight Engineer Alexander Gerst will be at the robotics workstation in the International Space Station's cupola to grapple Cygnus with the 57-foot Canadarm2 robotic arm at 6:39 a.m. Wednesday. The robotics team at Houston's Mission Control Center then will command the arm to position Cygnus for its installation on the Earth-facing port of the Harmony node. Cygnus is carrying almost 3,300 pounds of supplies to the station to expand the research capability of the Expedition 40 crew.

----------

